# Why you should power lift!!!



## chicken_hawk (Dec 25, 2013)

Enjoy brothers!
Hawk


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hahahahaha. That's some funny shit


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't get it?  Im serious ...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I don't get it?  Im serious ...




You would have to be a heterosexual to understand!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 26, 2013)

See IB the girl (or dude) wearing the little black draws be getting them out the way bcuz they are turned on by a powerlifter.. ..     I see your point though as it may be a dude slidin out of those pant ---eeees. Just so ya have a pinup 
and staple gun(3/4 inch staples) for the back of the noggin just in case it's the later.
Thanks, T...............


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol turbo!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 26, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> See IB the girl (or dude) wearing the little black draws be getting them out the way bcuz they are turned on by a powerlifter.. ..     I see your point though as it may be a dude slidin out of those pant ---eeees. Just so ya have a pinup
> and staple gun(3/4 inch staples) for the back of the noggin just in case it's the later.
> Thanks, T...............



Oh. Now I get it  Turbobusa..:lightbulb:     

Lol shaddup Hawk.. hahaha.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2013)

"Have you been suckin back on grandpa's old cough medicine?"


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol....


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

In my experience this picture has not proved true.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2013)

gobot said:


> In my experience this picture has not proved true.



Is your light switch big enuf ?  Mines on the cut limit..


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO. Nice.


----------



## reckbates (Jan 5, 2014)

ROFLOL  just great


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

Gobot = human turtle..    jkn brother .


----------

